# carte Wifi compatible imac tournesol



## djgreg62 (14 Mai 2012)

Bonjour

je vient de récupérer un imac tournesol G4 Mac (USB 2.0) , j'aimerais savoir quel carte wifi peux ton mettre dedans pour pouvoir m'en acheter une ?
et si y'a une âme charitable qui en a une  et qui utilise pas ...

cordialement
Gregory


----------



## macinside (14 Mai 2012)

si tu es sur que c'est un USB 2.0 c'est cette carte qu'il te faut :







il doit m'en resté une ou deux a vendre


----------



## djgreg62 (15 Mai 2012)

Oui c'est un modèle usb2  Je t écoute pour le prix avec les frais de ports   Merci Geg


----------

